# Kicking Set One



## kenpostart (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi there,

I'm looking for the original Kicking Set One.

My research via google was very interesting. I found very different descriptions. But at this point I'm confused...

Is there anybody out here to help me?

Kind regards,
kenpostart
:CTF:


----------



## Mike M (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello kenpostart,

I don't know if you have come across his site yet, but I think that Michael Billing's web site is one of the very best online sources of EPAK information.  Here is the direct link to Kicking Set 1 on his site:

http://kenpo-texas.com/kenposets.html#Kicking%201

Enjoy,
Mike


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 24, 2005)

Talk to Tom Kelly, it's my understanding that he invented it. of course I wasn't there and I'm frequently wrong about these things.

Jeff


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 24, 2005)

Mike M said:
			
		

> Hello kenpostart,
> 
> I don't know if you have come across his site yet, but I think that Michael Billing's web site is one of the very best online sources of EPAK information. Here is the direct link to Kicking Set 1 on his site:
> 
> http://kenpo-texas.com/kenposets.html#Kicking%201


That graphic is an excellent tool!  To Michael Billings:  Did you create that?  It's awesome! :ultracool


----------



## kenpostart (Aug 24, 2005)

Dear all,

thanks for your support.

The graphic on Mr. Michael Billing's homepage is a good source.


Kind regards,
kenpostart


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 24, 2005)

Yepper, that was my graphic with the AKTS crest in it.  One of my old ex-TKD black belt students deserves credit for the idea, but I bet lots of us wrote it down graphically as we walked through it ... at least I did as I originally learned it in the early 1980's.  I really ought to do one for the left and right side of Kicking Set #1 also, especially for my kiddo's classes.

 -Michael


----------



## KENPOJOE (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Folks!
Just a quick note to inform you that the version on Mr. Billings site is the updated version, not the original. In the updated version, the last line starts with a roundhouse, in the original, it begins with a right step through front snapping ball kick.
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------



## Ceicei (Aug 24, 2005)

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> Hi Folks!
> Just a quick note to inform you that the version on Mr. Billings site is the updated version, not the original. In the updated version, the last line starts with a roundhouse, in the original, it begins with a right step through front snapping ball kick.
> BEGOOD,
> KENPOJOE


 Is there a graphic available of the original version? If so, please post the link or perhaps email me a copy for my personal use as reference. Thank you.

  - Ceicei


----------



## kenpoworks (Aug 24, 2005)

KENPOJOE said:
			
		

> Hi Folks!
> Just a quick note to inform you that the version on Mr. Billings site is the updated version, not the original. In the updated version, the last line starts with a roundhouse, in the original, it begins with a right step through front snapping ball kick.
> BEGOOD,
> KENPOJOE


Joe,
that was the way,we where shown originally, but I do prefer the way the last line is now, it flows.
Joe StanceSet #1, has also changed and I for one prefer the original, do you know why it was changed?
Rich


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 25, 2005)

I did do an original one, but after Mr. Conatser took it to Mr. Parker with the "hey" we start with a different kick on 3 of the sides, why not on the 4th?"  Well, it is his story to tell.  All the associations I have been related to and camps I attend have switched it to the SGM Parker approved version I currently have up.  

 No biggie to me, I also learned it the first way initially in the very early 1980's.

 -Michael


----------

